# How to put muscle on in little time



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

I was wondering how to put muscle on a goat in little time? Please help,


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lots of EXERCISE!!;-)


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

How much time? If it's a week....not much you can do. A month...you can see some results. What are you feeding and what kind of exercise are you doing?


----------



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

Like three days.... Lol 
He has good muscle already but I was wondering what type of excercise to get just a tad bit more.
I feed purina impulse textured


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree with the others. A good excercise regimen begins wayyy before show comes, not the week before. I dont think theres much to do...


----------

